# Wie nutze ich das PC-Technik Forum richtig?



## claet (8. August 2008)

"How to use PC-Technik Forum"

So, da ich es Leid bin, meine Schreibtischlampengeschichte zu erzählen, hier mal ein paar Gedanken dazu,
wie ein "Ich brauche Hilfe" Thread hier aussehen könnte.

_________________________________________________

1. Einleitung
2. Schlechte Beispiele
3. Gute Beispiele
4. Zusammenfassung "Wie soll ein Thread aussehen"
5. Screenshots erstellen

_________________________________________________



1. Einleitung

Hier sind einige Leute unterwegs, die sehr gerne helfen.
Einige davon haben auch wirklich Ahnung, was sie sagen.
Bisher hat sich eigentlich fast immer eine Lösung gefunden für die Probleme der Leute. 

ABER:
Wir sind *keine* Hellseher!!

_________________________________________________


2. Schlechte Beispiele  |  Wo wir nicht helfen können

Beispiel 1)

Hallo,
hab heute WoW neu installiert. Bei 27% bricht er ab und es kommt ne Fehlermeldung. Was kann ich tun?



Beispiel 2)

Hallo,
mein PC zeigt immer so ein komisches Bild, wenn ich xy starte. Weiß jemand Rat?



Ein Beispiel wäre hier zu finden, oder auch hier!

_________________________________________________

3. Gute Beispiele  |  Wo wir (vermutlich) helfen können:

Hallo,

ich hab das Problem ... mit dem Programm/der Hardware ... ! 
Und zwar passiert genau ... wenn ich ... tue. 

Als Betriebssystem nutze ich ...
Meine Hardware ist ...

Vllt könnte es auch an .. liegen.

Ich habe euch ein Screenshot angehängt. Dieser sollte das Problem verdeutlichen.



Ein Beispiel wäre hier zu finden, oder auch hier!

_________________________________________________

4. Zusammenfassung "Wie soll ein Thread aussehen"

Natürlich gibt es Fehler, wo die Hardware irrelevant ist.
Aber tut es weh, sie aufzuzählen? Nein.
Und unter Umständen kann euch dann einfacher geholfen werden.

Außerdem brauchen wir genaue Fehlerbeschreibungen, am besten mit Screenshots.

Dann klappts auch mitm Nachbarn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_________________________________________________


5. "How to" einen Screenshot mit Windows Boardmitteln machen

Falls das noch fraglich sein sollte, hier eine Kurzanleitung.
Einfach in dem Moment, in dem auf dem Monitor das steht, von dem ihr einen Screenshot haben wollt,
die Taste "Druck" drücken. Die ist auf der normalen deutschen Tastatur recht weit oben rechts.
(ganz oben rechts ist Pause, daneben Rollen und dann kommt schon Druck)
Nun öffnet ihr MS Paint oder ein Grafikprogramm eurer Wahl.
Nun Strg+V oder alternativ Bearbeiten > Einfügen und voila, euer screenshot kann gespeichert werden.
Bei Bedarf noch rausschneiden, was ihr haben wollt und was nicht.

Zusammenfassung



			
				How schrieb:
			
		

> 1) "Druck" drücken
> 2) MS Paint öffnen
> 3) Strg+V
> 4) Speichern > fertig!



_________________________________________________

Danke fürs Lesen!
Jetzt auf gehts, Problem posten, wir helfen gerne!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (8. August 2008)

/Sticky


----------



## xFraqx (8. August 2008)

Sehr gut , aber machs noch etwas übersichtlicher bitte.


----------



## claet (8. August 2008)

bin mal so frei und hänge nen /push post unten ran damit es bei euch als neu angezeigt wird und ich nen kommentar dazu bekommen

danke für euer verständnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (8. August 2008)

na dan ich finde das hir so genial das ich es gleich weiter rauf schiebe



/sticky


----------



## poTTo (8. August 2008)

Sauber Claet, ich finds gut und vote for /sticky

thx
poTTo


----------



## -bloodberry- (8. August 2008)

Ich bin gerne gewillt, das oben anzupinnen, wenn es ein bisschen schöner und übersichtlicher ist.
Farben und Schriftgrößen helfen da weiter, am besten auch noch mit einer vernünftigen Gliederung.
Sieh dir doch mal meine Gesamtübersicht HDRO an, da habe ich versucht, mit Hilfe von verschiedenen Farben und Schriftgrößen etwas Struktur reinzubringen.
Das ist sicher nicht die perfekte Lösung, aber kann dir als Idee dienen, wie man das hier umsetzen kann.
Giftgrün auf dem hellen Foren-Hintergrund kommt z.B. nicht so gut. :>

Vielleicht noch ein paar Beispielthreads verlinken für "gut gemacht" und "schlecht gemacht".


----------



## Asoriel (8. August 2008)

schön gemacht, aber es wäre evtl. übersichtlicher wenn du das "blablabla" durch ein einfaches XY oder so ersetzt, da hats ja einige Alternativen.

Auf jeden Fall schön, sowas mal zu haben, auch wenn viele die Stickys missachten, von mir ganz klar ein:

/vote 4 Sticky!


----------



## claet (8. August 2008)

So, einmal runderneuert

nehme gerne weitere kritikpunkte entgegen

wenn jemand beispiele hat vllt hier reinposten oder mir per PN schicken, bau ich dann ein

muss jetzt erstma was arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (8. August 2008)

würde von den überschriften (das blaue) die schriftart kleiner machen ansonsten /vote 4 sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (11. August 2008)

blub?!?


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. August 2008)

Jetzt noch ein paar Beispielthreads verlinken und ich bin glücklich. ;P


----------



## claet (11. August 2008)

Ich fand es etwas problematisch mir jetzt auch noch herrauszunehmen andere hier als negativbeispiel vorzuführen .. hatte mich schon vorher ein wenig unbeliebt gemacht und wollte es jetzt nicht übertreiben ..
deshalb hatte ich damit ein wenig gezögert!

aber da du es offenbar ganz genau nimmst, hab ich mal 4 Thread rausgesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Cheffe, alles paletti?

nehme natürlich ncoh gerne weitere bsp entgegen und baue die rein


----------



## Davip (11. August 2008)

Du musst noch die Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung überprüfen. Viele Relativsätze nicht abgetrennt usw...


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Du musst noch die Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung überprüfen. Viele Relativsätze nicht abgetrennt usw...


wayne man kanns lesen und verstehen.


----------



## -bloodberry- (12. August 2008)

So ist schon besser. :]

Die Verlinkung der negativen Beispiele haben nichts schlechtes an sich, du greifst die Personen ja nicht persönlich an, sondern erklärst nur, dass der Beitrag verbesserungswürdig ist.
Ich werd's mal oben anpinnen, mal sehen, ob sich irgendwas ändert.


----------



## claet (12. August 2008)

Also ich erhebe nicht Anspruch auf grammatikalische Richtigkeit. Das ist in einem WoW Forum übertrieben. Gegen diese ständige arge Vergewaltigung der deutschen Sprache wie sie auch in dem einen Beispielthread praktiziert wird habe ich etwas. Aber ich denke meine Sätze kann man alles in allem doch ganz gut ansehen ohne eine Krise zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechtschreibung müsste soweit auch stimmen eigentlich. Dass meine Zeichensetzung sehr, sehr schwach ist weiß ich. 

Und zum Thema ob sich was ändert:
Auch als der Thread noch kein Sticky war hatte ich das Gefühl, die Threads wurden angenehmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber vllt auch Einbildung. You see what you wanna see 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davip (12. August 2008)

Ich finde, dass in einem Sticky, von dem viele glauben, der sei vom Buffed-Team persönlich, schon auf eine ordentliche Rechtschreibung geachtet werden sollte. Ich will dich damit ja nicht ärgern, aber es sieht halt komisch aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (12. August 2008)

Du darfst mich sehr gerne auf meine Fehler aufmerksam machen, habe da kein Problem mit. Schreib mir ne PM und ich verbessere sie.

Wenn ich es beim Verfassen besser gewusst hätte, so hätte ich es gleich richtig geschrieben, klingt logisch, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und btw glaube ich, dass 90% der User hier noch weniger Ahnung von Kommatas haben wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wobei ich dazu stehe, dass meine Zeichensetzung grausig is)

[edit]
So, dann sag ich mal Dankeschön.

Glaube zwar, dass da einige dabei waren die man setzen kann und nicht muss, aber hab sie einfach mal alle reineditiert und verlasse mich da auf dein Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ein Sticky muss sowieso meiner Meinung nach in Zusammenarbeit entstehen. Das kann niemand alleine ordentlich machen. Jeder gibt was dazu, und wenn es "nur" die Rechtschreibung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davip (12. August 2008)

Hab ich glatt gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Juni 2010)

claet schrieb:


> Und btw glaube ich, dass 90% der User hier *noch weniger* Ahnung von Kommatas haben *wie* ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



btw:
-> ALS
MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (13. November 2010)

Kann man eigentlich eine Abfrage ins Forum einbauen die folgendermaßen funktioniert:

Wenn jemand einen neuen Thread aufmachen möchte im Technikforum kommt eine Abfrage:" Hast du dir den Thread "Wie benutze ich das PC-Technik Forum richtig " durchgelesen." Wenn auf nein geklickt wird, wird man hierher verlinkt und wenn man auf ja klickt auch :>. Und DANN kann man nen Thread aufmachen.
Ein Counter wird hochgezählt und ab dem 5 Thread den man aufmacht, darf man ihn sofort aufmachen.
In letzter Zeit schlagen hier irgendwie mehr schlecht beantwortbare Themen als sonst auf.

Ansonsten wäre es nett wenn im Startpost noch steht, dass man als TE hier wenigstens ein mal am Tag auch reinschauen sollte. Es gibt nichts ätzenderes, als wenn man hilft und die Hilfe läuft ins leere.


----------



## Manaori (19. Juli 2011)

Edit: Hat sich erledigt.


----------

